

Hjson, the Human JSON - jgalt212
http://hjson.org/

======
jgalt212
This looks nice, but I've always thought of YAML as Human JSON, and thus
suitable for config files, test cases, or most any other cross platform thing
where humans may need to read or edit data files.

